# Whats your favorite fishing Technique, and bait for it?



## Jim (Feb 18, 2007)

I must admit, Im a senko slinger  and my favorites are Wave-Worm Tiki sticks.

It is my go-to confidence bait.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2007)

I would have to say I am a Robo-Worm kind of guy. I like the 5" red watermelon flake. Thats my go to bait. Texas rig.

My second in line is a smoke colored Senko wacky riged.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 19, 2007)

Jig, year round a jig is my most used bait.

3/8 oz water mellon green with a paca craw trailer.

To me a jig is the most versatile bait on the market.

D.R.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 19, 2007)

Crankbaits! My favorite all around crank is a Wiggle Wart


----------



## FISHING COP 623 (Feb 21, 2007)

SPINNERBAITS AND CRANKBAITS. I'M STILL LEARNING PATIENCE WITH PLASTICS AND JIGS. I'VE GOT TO BE "CHUNKIN & WINDIN"


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 15, 2011)

A good winter topic 

and a blast from the past.

i am hooked on topwater at night - frogs and my Sabre bait


----------



## poolie (Jan 15, 2011)

I love worm fishing in general, but I guess a good old Texas Rigged trick worm (or something similar) has get to be my go to bait. Jigs and Spinnerbaits pull a very close second and third. I have about a dozen rods and half of those are worm rods.


----------



## po1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Crankbaits. With Rapala's Shad Rap(bluegill)SR7 2-3/4", 5/16 oz., 4-11 ft being my go to lure.


----------



## LonLB (Jan 15, 2011)

Another vote for Jigs. Same trailers as DR uses. Once in awhile I'll put a Poor Boy's chunk on for a trailer. Green Pumpkin variations, and black/blue. Even for swimming them.

I use unpainted heads from LureCraft (the component side of Poor Boy's Baits) paint them and hand tie the skirts with super braid.

I like to use a fast reel too. I'm building a Revo now that is 7.1, but wish there was a 7.3.1 for the Revo reels, because I'd use it for jig fishing.


I only use 12lb YoZuri Hybrid, and use a 7'6 MH rod instead of heavy like allot of jig rods are....

I never flip, but do pitch allot


Then I would go wacky worming on a casting rod. Alluring baits make great senko knock offs, and Snack Daddy Lures make senkos that are better than the real thing. IMO.

Then Jerkbait fishing.

Then drop shot/shakey head depending on the depth I'm fishing.


My favorite Musky fishing setup is a Glider Jerkbait and a big bucktail for follow up bait.

Crappie-Fuzzy grub, sometimes with a minnow, sometimes not.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 15, 2011)

Favorite?....Hmmm...that's tough.

Well, if "favorite" means "most used technique", then I'm a texas rigger with worm. Usually a ribbon tail. I also get into the shakey head worms a lot last year too.

If "favorite" means "most fun"...then topwater is by far more fun! Love the excitement of a fish bursting out of the water with a lure in his mouth.

However....I've really gotten into swim baits and cranks around mid fall last year. I'm hoping to "hone" my skills with both this year!

Guess it depends mostly on what water I'm fishing,


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jerkbaits. 

Daiwa DB Minnow, in Pearl color.

Running these on a cool windy day in the spring and fall is just awesome. Generally can get good numbers of decent spots on these, but once in a while, a good largemouth can be gotten on them too, most notably the one in my avatar.


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Jig's and Plastic worms. I'm pretty new at this southern fishing though.

Up north I liked Flies and Flat Fish by Helin for Rainbow. Out in the Salt water, Herring is the only 'best' bait I ever used.


----------



## one100grand (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been a long time crankbait enthusiast. I fish a lot of lipless cranks and can usually find the fish with them - having said that, I'm only recently getting more into slower retrieve baits like worms and jigs. If I were to re-evaluate at the end of this year, I'd say I'll probably prefer more of those types of baits as I get better with them.


----------



## RStewart (Jan 16, 2011)

Zera spook or frog on top is my favorite. I mainly throw a texas rigged watermelon red baby brushhog. Last year I started using crankbaits. This year I will learn jigs.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Jan 16, 2011)

Favorite....hmmmm

If I HAD to choose....

Watermelon candy Zoom trickworm rigged on shakeyhead.


----------



## devilmutt (Jan 16, 2011)

My favorite is the Pig and Jig, it catches big bass all season.


----------



## bcbouy (Jan 16, 2011)

im a diehard fly fisher. herring or anchovies when im on the salt going after salmon,maggots for the kokanee.i almost forgot the roe bags for steelhead.


----------



## lbursell (Jan 16, 2011)

Call me old fashioned. Still love to put a live minnow under stick float. Watching the bobber relaxes me. Then, I dream about learning to cast a fly rod.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 16, 2011)

My favorite way to fish is with ultra-lite spinning gear. I use an assortment of spoons and spinners while casting. And various spoons and plugs while trolling. I usually use 4 pound line, but I'll go as low as 2. When I do that it's a matter of being very careful to not only land the fish as quickly as possible to keep the stress down but you also can't just horse him in.

I used to watch and listen to the experts on tv and believed them when they said to toss bigger baits but I learned that was wrong. I own several medium and medium heavy rods and reels but they don't et used alot anymore. Ever since I discovered the ultra-lite style I won't go back. I've caught my biggest fish on little lures. 

I also used to love to fly fish but I've become quite bitter. It seems to me that fly fishing, at least around here is becoming more and more of an elitist activity. For example I could be happily fishing along when another guy might walk up to me, also fly fishing and start to BS for a bit. Next thing you know he starts criticizing the guy over there because he's using bait. I don't look down on anyone for using whatever technique they want, but for the time being I also don't want to associate myself with these guys. As a result I haven't used my fly rod for years. However it was my fly rod that taught me that big fish love little lures. I used to fish for pike with mine and I never used a wire leader either. 

Other then that, all I can say is my other favorite way to fish is out of my boat on small lakes. The ability to fish anywhere and get away from the crowds on shore makes me wished I would have invested in a boat years ago. At the same time it also seems the guys on shhore look down on you for using a boat! #-o Oh well, can't win them all.


----------



## freetofish (Jan 16, 2011)

Man, If I could just have one each of everything you guys are saying you use, I could no doubt catch gobs of fish...You all have great lures and combo's of same... Me I guess my ol Gulp ribbon tail worm, watermelon w/red flakes, the baby brush hogs and my all time favorite the Dalton special would be my favorites. The Dalton Special is a top water bait and who doesn't love to catch bass on top water lures. BUt I have learned that in reality, my favorite is whats working on this day on this water... and I need to go a catching as my freezer is getting very low on fish.
peace
ron


----------



## Jim (Jan 16, 2011)

This thread was started in 2007. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jim said:


> This thread was started in 2007. :LOL2:



Just goes to show that fishing is fishing, and we love it...no matter how old it gets. =D>


----------



## KMixson (Jan 16, 2011)

I like to still fish. Toss a worm out under a float and relax.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 16, 2011)

Texas-rigging plastics.My two favorite plastics are the Zoom BabyBrushHog and the Mindalures Spearworm.


----------



## Zum (Jan 16, 2011)

Top water...buzzbait.
Spinnerbaits,crankbaits...rubber last,although sometimes it's the only thing that works.


----------



## thad. (Jan 16, 2011)

Sparkle beetle or Bayou Chub on a 1/4 ounce wide gap jig head either tandem-rigged or under a popping cork.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 17, 2011)

2010 was the first year I was not skunked once...in fact, I won the only tournament I participated in (the tinboats one) and all I ever really used is my fat shallow shad crank in a bluegill or shad pattern.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 17, 2011)

BYOB Fishing said:


> 2010 was the first year I was not skunked once...in fact, I won the only tournament I participated in (the tinboats one) and all I ever really used is my fat shallow shad crank in a bluegill or shad pattern.



Now that's a testimony! :lol:


----------



## FishyItch (Jan 18, 2011)

Okay, feel free to call me a geek for this one but...

Banjo Minnow

I know it looks too good to be true on the info-mercials, but they actually WORK. They're awesome. After a five year hiatus from fishing (college) I dusted off all my old gear, tied on a banjo minnow and caught about 30 bass in a few hours my first time out. They're not hard to fish either. jerk...reel...jerk, jerk...reel some more...jerk again...set hook. That's it. 

If you've never tried them, get some. You can find them in stores pretty easily now so you don't have to pay the shipping. I bought a set I'm still using about 6 years ago, but it looks like the new ones are even jointed and have glittery eyes! I'm probably going to buy another set this spring. 

--------

If I were forced to be more traditional, I'd say a #5 Mepps dressed Aglia. Bass and pike.


----------



## brmurray (Jan 18, 2011)

salt and pepper zoom lizard texas rigged worked with a bounce and a glide. Always know there is a fish waiting to inhale it!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 18, 2011)

#1 YUM Dingers - black and blue big ones night fishing crush the bass!! smaller junebug or green work great river fishing
#2 jigs


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 19, 2011)

This year I mostly used a jig. Both with and without a trailer. My true favorite has to be top water; spooks, poppers, chuggers, frogs. There is nothing better than top water on a cool spring morning.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 19, 2011)

bearsphan3.14 said:


> This year I mostly used a jig. Both with and without a trailer. My true favorite has to be top water; spooks, poppers, chuggers, frogs. There is nothing better than top water on a cool spring morning.



Where do you use a jig in DE Freshwater? Everything is soooo shallow.

BTW I will be in Sussex Co. tomorrow for some winter panfish action (so long as the weather allows)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 19, 2011)

Plastics.... My go to rigs include weightless senkos, flukes, and trick worms. When it cools down, I switch over to shakeyheads and texas rig. My all time favorite is a magnum texas rig. I really like a magnum trick work or the classic Culprit 12" with a 1/4 tungsten and 5/0 EWG trokar with 15# Trilene 100% Flourocarbon. A close second would be a swamp crawler on a 1/8 shakeyhead jig, with the same 15# Trilene Flouro.


----------



## njTom (Jan 19, 2011)

My confidence bait would be a senko ( I use the BPS knockoffs) 1/2 the price and you get 18 per pack. I throw this weightless, wacky, and T-rigged. My soon to be new favorite technique will be throwing lipless cranks. I started using the strike king red\eye shad this year and killed them! I really like this bait for searching for fish.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Senko, hands down.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 19, 2011)

Im a plastic guy mainly, and my favorite is my 5" stick bait(senko)


favorite go to when needed is wacky style 8)


----------



## russ010 (Jan 19, 2011)

My number bait is a spider jig... nothing like it in the world to catch fish year round. 

Senkos work very well, but I don't have all day to fish the depths our bigguns live in with our deep waters here.


----------



## C.U. Fishin (Jan 19, 2011)

When I was up in Ontario this past summer I tried a technique that was great fun, Texas rigged weightless Zoom super fluke. We had had some luck in years past with yellow worms so I brought some chartreuse pearl flukes and gave em a try. I would throw them in the holes around cover and what was really neat is you could see them in the clear water even at a distance. Just twitch them and let them fall, when the fluke disappears or your line goes sideways set the hook. Got me the fish below like this.

The tried and true method up there is Johnson Silver Minnows, I know almost nobody uses them anymore but they are also a lot of fun and catch fish in the right conditions.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim said:


> I must admit, Im a senko slinger  and my favorites are Wave-Worm Tiki sticks.
> 
> It is my go-to confidence bait.




Jim, didn't that company go out of bussiness????? I like fishing a texas rig worm or a shakey head worm the most. I also like fishing a spinnerbait and a lipless crankbait.


----------



## SkagBass (Jan 19, 2011)

I would consider myself to be a junk fisherman. I have all sorts of stuff rigged up when i hit the lake, and i find places to throw most of it. With that being said, the drop shot is one of my top producers. Some of my favorite plastics to use with this are Reaction Innovation Flirts, Sniper Lures Snubs & Bolts, and small zoom lizards.

I just realized, I seem to like what most people hate, judging by the "Least Favorite Technique" thread.


----------



## fish devil (Jan 19, 2011)

:twisted: Pitching jigs is right up there for me. I have total confidence in them. The color doesn't even matter. Lipless cranks and chatterbaits are probably next in line.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jan 19, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Where do you use a jig in DE Freshwater? Everything is soooo shallow.


Yes, the ponds are way shallow around here. I cast them out past whatever structure then sloooowly drag and dance them. I have even used a jig in 4 ft. of water and brought em in.


----------

